# Vostro parere



## Old Disgusta (31 Maggio 2009)

Stamattina aiutando mio marito a pulire l'auto, spostando un tappettino lato passeggero anteriore ho trovato al di sotto dello stesso il pezzetto che si strappa dell'involucro di un profilattico. Lui mi giura che non ha mai fatto niente con nessuna e mi ha detto che magari si e' incollato sotto una scarpa............ Considerate che lui lavora anche in un ristorante e torna tardi, per cui finito il lavoro un ritaglio di tempo libero lo trova, anche perche' io quando torna sono gia' addormentata. 
 Voi come la prendereste?
Gia' qualche mese fa sempre in zona ho trovato lucilabbra colorato dadonna e mi e' stato fatto credere che e' di sua sorella (premetto che lei non li adopera ma gli era stato regalato da una persona). A me mi sembrano tutte fregnacce e grosse bugie. Io vedo corna e voi?


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2009)

Pure noi.


----------



## Old reale (31 Maggio 2009)

Disgusta ha detto:


> Stamattina aiutando mio marito a pulire l'auto, spostando un tappettino lato passeggero anteriore ho trovato al di sotto dello stesso il pezzetto che si strappa dell'involucro di un profilattico. Lui mi giura che non ha mai fatto niente con nessuna e mi ha detto che magari si e' incollato sotto una scarpa............ Considerate che lui lavora anche in un ristorante e torna tardi, per cui finito il lavoro un ritaglio di tempo libero lo trova, anche perche' io quando torna sono gia' addormentata.
> Voi come la prendereste?
> Gia' qualche mese fa sempre in zona ho trovato lucilabbra colorato dadonna e mi e' stato fatto credere che e' di sua sorella (premetto che lei non li adopera ma gli era stato regalato da una persona). A me mi sembrano tutte fregnacce e grosse bugie. Io vedo corna e voi?


 appurato che le vedi....adesso che si fa?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (31 Maggio 2009)

...la vera domanda è "Vuoi sapere la verità?".

Comunque ciao e benvenuta


----------



## Old reale (31 Maggio 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...la vera domanda è "Vuoi sapere la verità?".
> 
> Comunque ciao e benvenuta


 siamo alla fase successiva..la verità già la sa/sappiamo....


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (31 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> siamo alla fase successiva..la verità già la sa/sappiamo....


Boh, sarà che io sono un'ottimista... ma un lucidalabbra e un pezzetto di carta mi sembrano indizi e non prove certe... tutto può essere ancora... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Aggiungo: Disgusta, soprattutto, ci dici come ti senti? (il nickname già ce ne regala un'idea...)


----------



## Old reale (31 Maggio 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Boh, sarà che io sono un'ottimista... ma un lucidalabbra e un pezzetto di carta mi sembrano indizi e non prove certe... tutto può essere ancora...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma certo...che vado a pensare...anche a me si matrializzano involucri di profilattici nel'auto almeno una vota alla settimana, me ne ero scordato.......e ripensandoci potrebbe essere anche peggio...il lucidalabbra potrebbe essere del marito di disgusta....


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (31 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> (...).......e ripensandoci potrebbe essere anche peggio...il lucidalabbra potrebbe essere del marito di disgusta....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vedi? Tutto può ancora essere :-D

Disgusta, non stiamo ridendo della tua storia, eh? Non conosco quella di Reale, ma la mia il "disgusto" lo sorpassa alla grande... ;-)
Diciamo che io rido per non piangere, va...


----------



## Old reale (31 Maggio 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Vedi? Tutto può ancora essere :-D
> 
> Disgusta, non stiamo ridendo della tua storia, eh? Non conosco quella di Reale, ma la mia il "disgusto" lo sorpassa alla grande... ;-)
> Diciamo che io rido per non piangere, va...


 dvo dire che quando sono stato tradito (anche se ovviamente mi sono girati lo stesso gli zebedei:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




    sono stato avvisato dalla mia ex che si sarebbe guardata in giro e che il nostro matrimonio era finito...altri strascichi ci sono stati ma almeno non sono stato ingannato ed ero consapevole di cosa stesse succedendo..


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (31 Maggio 2009)

...Mica poco, Reale. Credimi.


----------



## Old reale (31 Maggio 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...Mica poco, Reale. Credimi.


ti credo sulla parola perchè esattamente non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci....se ti riferisci al tradimento in sè certo che non è poco essere traditi....forse il modo però influisce nel tempo sull'analisi che poi si fa....io non dico di avere apprezzato, ma di certo essere presi in giro è una forte aggravante da dover mandare ingoiare...


----------



## Old Disgusta (31 Maggio 2009)

Eccomi qua. Insomma partiamo dal presupposto che nel mio matrimonio il sesso e' stato alla larga visto tutti i problemi di incompatibilita' con mio marito (differenza d'eta', di cultura, di valori, se tornassi indietro non lo risposerei manco morta e questo lui lo sa)se qualche volta lo facciamo e' perche' lui insiste non vado certo in cerca io. Io non l'ho mai tradito anche se lui ha sempre dubitato, forse perche' era il colpevole. Presumo che sia una cosa di qualche mese, ma non so nient'altro. Soldi per un investigatore privato per avere il gusto di sbattergli la verita' in faccia non li spreco, ma sarebbe un bello smacco. Passi il lucilabbra ma il pezzetto di involucro del prof., no questa non la tollero. 
Credo che chiedero' il divorzio, visto che comunque non c''e niente che ci lega, a parte il continuo litigare. E' comunque qualcosa di doloroso anche se non sono piu' innamorata come un tempo, perche' comunque in questo rapporto avevo creduto ed investito molto e' la considero una sconfitta, poi il tradimento e' il crollo totale di una casa diroccata.
Devo riuscire a trovare la forza di ricominciare a vivere serenamente, e con lui questo e' da troppo tempo non piu' possibile.
Aspetto ancora vostri interventi. E comunque, si' preferirei sapere tutta la verita' anch'io ho tradito ma l'ho confessato forse perche' e' un fardello troppo pesante da tenersi dentro almeno per noi donne che amiamo in modo diverso dagli uomini.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Maggio 2009)

Mi pare che non siate manco alla frutta ma al conto.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2009)

Il sesso inesistente è una responsabilità di entrambi. A quel punto, un matrimonio muore: profilattici, palloncini o leccalecca è la stessa identica cosa, francamente il tuo distinguo non ha senso.

Il problema non è la sua sveltina in auto, è la vostra INCOMUNICABILITA' e INCOMPATIBILITA'.

Pare di intuire non abbiate figli.

Non sembri devastata, e non capisco cosa vuoi da noi. Incoraggiamenti a lasciarlo?

Se lo desideri, perché no?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (31 Maggio 2009)

Disgusta... esci dalla "_casa diroccata_" e costruiscitene una nuova.
Meglio un monolocale pieno di gioia di vivere, che una villa sfarzosa abitata solo dai fantasmi di quello che avrebbe dovuto essere.











(...anvedi che ho scritto. :nuke


----------



## Old Disgusta (31 Maggio 2009)

Grazie Bruco sulla Rosa, a dispetto di Verena tu sai usare parole appropriate. Questo e' un forum e ho ritenuto legittimo chiedere un vostro parere qualunque esso sia. So benissimo  com'e' il rapporto con mio marito, e' da tempi immemorabili che ho chiesto di lasciarmi stare ed uscire da casa mia, vista che e' casa mia sebbene per una stupida legge e' considerata tetto coniugale.  Volevo solo sapere da voi, cosa pensereste se trovate certi indizi visto che lui si arrampica sugli specchi e nega il tutto. Mi autocritico e a volte mi chiedo se magari esagero, ma in questo caso sembra proprio di no!


----------



## Old Disgusta (31 Maggio 2009)

Specifico che quando ho scritto che anch'io ho tradito non mi riferivo con lui, perche' non l'ho mai fatto. Rapporti precedenti.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (31 Maggio 2009)

Disgusta ha detto:


> Stamattina aiutando mio marito a pulire l'auto, spostando un tappettino lato passeggero anteriore ho trovato al di sotto dello stesso il pezzetto che si strappa dell'involucro di un profilattico. Lui mi giura che non ha mai fatto niente con nessuna e mi ha detto che magari si e' incollato sotto una scarpa............ Considerate che lui lavora anche in un ristorante e torna tardi, per cui finito il lavoro un ritaglio di tempo libero lo trova, anche perche' io quando torna sono gia' addormentata.
> Voi come la prendereste?
> Gia' qualche mese fa sempre in zona ho trovato lucilabbra colorato dadonna e mi e' stato fatto credere che e' di sua sorella (premetto che lei non li adopera ma gli era stato regalato da una persona). A me mi sembrano tutte fregnacce e grosse bugie. *Io vedo corna e voi*?


non è detto: una mia cara amica perse sulla mia auto un paio di capelli (sul poggiatesta) e un brillantino del vestito sul tappetino, era e è una semplice amica, ma se questi due particolare li avesse visti la mia lei avrebbe fatto un bordello.

la differenza è che la mia donna sapeva di questo mio spostamento con la mia amica


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (31 Maggio 2009)

Disgusta ha detto:


> Grazie Bruco sulla Rosa, a dispetto di Verena tu sai usare parole appropriate. Questo e' un forum e ho ritenuto legittimo chiedere un vostro parere qualunque esso sia. So benissimo com'e' il rapporto con mio marito, e' da tempi immemorabili che ho chiesto di lasciarmi stare ed uscire da casa mia, vista che e' casa mia sebbene per una stupida legge e' considerata tetto coniugale. Volevo solo sapere da voi, cosa pensereste se trovate certi indizi visto che lui si arrampica sugli specchi e nega il tutto. Mi autocritico e a volte mi chiedo se magari esagero, ma in questo caso sembra proprio di no!


Anche a me tante risposte lette in questo forum sono sembrate crude o eccessivamente sarcastiche... ma solo all'inizio. Dopo un po' mi sono resa conto che spesso sono state proprio quelle ad ottenere l'effetto migliore, la reazione più giusta.
A volte è meglio scuotersi che crogiolarsi nel dolore e nel vittimismo.

...Sai che se non fosse stato per quella "stupida legge" del tetto coniugale io e la mia bambina di 14 mesi saremmo sotto ad un ponte e magari mio marito dentro casa, sotto le lenzuola, con la tizia?
C'è caso e caso... ma nel mio è stata una salvezza. 

Anche mio marito negava tutto... giurava pure sulla testa della figlia. Poi ho pizzicato il classico sms.
Le prove servono soprattutto a noi stessi, quando abbiamo perso fiducia nell'ascoltare il nostro intuito.

Ma nel tuo caso è superfluo cercare una prova... Non mi sembra (da quello che scrivi) che ci siano più i presupposti per andare avanti.

*Sei innamorata di tuo marito*?
Non possesso, non paura di rimanere sola, non paura di cosa diranno gli altri, no paura del futuro... Amore.
Pensaci...


----------



## Old Disgusta (31 Maggio 2009)

No, non sono piu' innamorata. Ho smesso a credere nelle favole romantiche tanto tempo fa. Per me e' comunque una sconfitta. 
Della gente non mi importa, mi importa della mia felicita' mentale.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (31 Maggio 2009)

Disgusta ha detto:


> No, non sono piu' innamorata. Ho smesso a credere nelle favole romantiche tanto tempo fa. Per me e' comunque una sconfitta.
> Della gente non mi importa, mi importa della mia felicita' mentale.


Sai, anche a me è difficile credere che si possa sempre essere "innamorati" dopo tanti anni, con l'abitudine che uccide tutto. Però esiste anche un grande affetto, la stima, una buona affinità sessuale... ma se neanche queste ci sono più è meglio voltar pagina... la felicità mentale si ritrova...
Anzi... più era brutto e castrante un matrimonio... più è facile ritrovarla.

La sconfitta... Conosco bene questa sensazione... purtroppo fa parte del gioco... Conosci qualcuno che sia sempre vincente in tutto?
Io no, e per fortuna... dopo un po' sai che noia?

Hai provato a parlarne serenamente con tuo marito (facile a dirsi, lo so...)?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (31 Maggio 2009)

Disgusta ha detto:


> No, non sono piu' innamorata. Ho smesso a credere nelle favole romantiche tanto tempo fa. Per me e' comunque una sconfitta.
> Della gente non mi importa, mi importa della mia felicita' mentale.


Ecco queste sono le frasi risolutive, se non lo ami più separati....inutile cercare altri motivi.....non serve.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Maggio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ecco queste sono le frasi risolutive, se non lo ami più separati....inutile cercare altri motivi.....non serve.



Quoto.

Alla fine se ha tradito o meno non credo che serva sapere... se non lo ami piu' lascialo e basta


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2009)

Disgusta ha detto:


> Grazie Bruco sulla Rosa, *a dispetto di Verena tu sai usare parole appropriate.* Questo e' un forum e ho ritenuto legittimo chiedere un vostro parere qualunque esso sia. So benissimo  com'e' il rapporto con mio marito, e' da tempi immemorabili che ho chiesto di lasciarmi stare ed uscire da casa mia, vista che e' casa mia sebbene per una stupida legge e' considerata tetto coniugale.  Volevo solo sapere da voi, cosa pensereste se trovate certi indizi visto che lui si arrampica sugli specchi e nega il tutto. Mi autocritico e a volte mi chiedo se magari esagero, ma in questo caso sembra proprio di no!



certo io sono la stronza. E tu una gran maleducata, a presentarti così.


----------



## Old Disgusta (31 Maggio 2009)

Te lo dici tu, signorina piano con le offese. Come dovevo presentarmi? Sei la regina di questo forum per caso? Dovevo chiedere permesso a te prima? Fatti curare i tuoi problemi.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Maggio 2009)

Disgusta ha detto:


> Te lo dici tu, signorina piano con le offese. Come dovevo presentarmi? Sei la regina di questo forum per caso? Dovevo chiedere permesso a te prima? Fatti curare i tuoi problemi.



ma tu che cazzo vuoi?
hai chiesto un parere e Verena te l'ha dato ma siccome non ti ha detto quel che volevi sentirti dire  nei termini da te graditi ti sei incazzata.
Non vedo il problema.
Non lo ami (ottimo), sospetti un tradimento (a me  sembra certo da quello che scrivi)
Bene.
reagisci e non incazzarti con chi perde tempo a darti un parere che qui mi pare che i problemi li abbia tu.


----------



## Old Staff (1 Giugno 2009)

Il dialogo, la discussione ed il contraddittorio stimolante, sono sempre graditi ma é consigliabile ed opportuno usare termini più consoni. 
Si possono sostenere ragioni ed opinioni nel rispetto reciproco, trascendere non serve a nessuno e squalifica il tono di un confronto.
Saluti.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (1 Giugno 2009)

...esiste pure uno staff? 














(scusate, sdrammatizzavo:carneval


----------



## Lettrice (1 Giugno 2009)

Disgusta ha detto:


> Te lo dici tu, signorina piano con le offese. Come dovevo presentarmi? Sei la regina di questo forum per caso? Dovevo chiedere permesso a te prima? Fatti curare i tuoi problemi.


Non mi pare Verena ti abbia scritto niente di offensivo da giustificare questa tua reazione.

Dovresti chiedere scusa.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...esiste pure uno staff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












te lo chiedi perchè hai notato che spesso perdiamo le staff?





(sdrammatizzavo anch'io)


----------



## Old sperella (1 Giugno 2009)

Disgusta ha detto:


> Te lo dici tu, signorina piano con le offese. Come dovevo presentarmi? Sei la regina di questo forum per caso? Dovevo chiedere permesso a te prima? Fatti curare i tuoi problemi.


ma ringrazia che ti ha anche risposto


----------



## Old reale (1 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> non è detto: una mia cara amica perse sulla mia auto un paio di capelli (sul poggiatesta) e un brillantino del vestito sul tappetino, era e è una semplice amica, ma se questi due particolare li avesse visti la mia lei avrebbe fatto un bordello.
> 
> la differenza è che la mia donna sapeva di questo mio spostamento con la mia amica


 ma certo....anche io perdo gli involucri dei profilattici quando do i passaggi in macchina alle mie amiche...


----------



## Old reale (1 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma ringrazia che ti ha anche risposto


 ma una piccola roncolatina a disgusta non gliela vogliamo nemmeno dare?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Giugno 2009)

Disgusta ha detto:


> Grazie Bruco sulla Rosa, a dispetto di Verena tu sai usare parole appropriate. Questo e' un forum e ho ritenuto legittimo chiedere un vostro parere qualunque esso sia. So benissimo com'e' il rapporto con mio marito, e' da tempi immemorabili che ho chiesto di lasciarmi stare ed uscire da casa mia, vista che e' casa mia sebbene per una stupida legge e' considerata tetto coniugale. Volevo solo sapere da voi, cosa pensereste se trovate certi indizi visto che lui si arrampica sugli specchi e nega il tutto. Mi autocritico e a volte mi chiedo se magari esagero, ma in questo caso sembra proprio di no!


cambia la serratura e stacca il campanello. tutte le sue cose sullo zerbino in sacchi neri condominiali. Il forum ne ha in dotazione, se vuoi.
P.S.: BENVENUTA


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Giugno 2009)

Disgusta ha detto:


> Te lo dici tu, signorina piano con le offese. Come dovevo presentarmi? Sei la regina di questo forum per caso? Dovevo chiedere permesso a te prima? Fatti curare i tuoi problemi.


 non è il miglior modo presentarsi così. Sei su un forum, non puoi pensare che ti verranno dette solo le cose che vuoi sentirti dire...quelli sono i blog


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Giugno 2009)

Scusate  ma a me è parsa eccessiva la reazione alle parole di disgusta...

Ha manifestato di n o il porsi di noi tutti ervazioni, e subito si è partiti in quarta ad accusarla di chissà che o a darle risposte piccate per questo..

Credo che un pò più di tolleranza verso chi bene o male non conosce certi meccanismi e può reagire male a frasi anche dure, ma dette con l'intento di aiutare, aiuterebbe tutti quanti...


----------



## Old sperella (2 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusate  ma a me è parsa eccessiva la reazione alle parole di disgusta...
> 
> Ha manifestato di n o il porsi di noi tutti ervazioni, e subito si è partiti in quarta ad accusarla di chissà che o a darle risposte piccate per questo..
> 
> Credo che un pò più di tolleranza verso chi bene o male non conosce certi meccanismi e può reagire male a frasi anche dure, ma dette con l'intento di aiutare, aiuterebbe tutti quanti...


A me pare eccessivo che un nuovo utente che viene accolto , al quale si danno risposte per aiutarlo , si permetta di offendere in tal modo chi gli ha dedicato il proprio tempo .


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> A me pare eccessivo che un nuovo utente che viene accolto , al quale si danno risposte per aiutarlo , si permetta di offendere in tal modo chi gli ha dedicato il proprio tempo .


 e alla roncolata aggiungerei la pubblica gogna...


----------



## Old sperella (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e alla roncolata aggiungerei la pubblica gogna...


no  dai è eccessivo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buongiorno !


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> no dai è eccessivo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Buongiorno...
hai ragione..una piccola lapidatina con i sanpietrini...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> cambia la serratura e stacca il campanello. *tutte le sue cose sullo zerbino in sacchi neri condominiali*. Il forum ne ha in dotazione, se vuoi.
> P.S.: BENVENUTA


Io gli ho messo tutto nelle valigie, quelle buone.
Sono proprio un'idiota.


----------



## Old sperella (2 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Io gli ho messo tutto nelle valigie, quelle buone.
> Sono proprio un'idiota.


ma no , sei stilosa


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Io gli ho messo tutto nelle valigie, quelle buone.
> *Sono proprio un'idiota.*


 scusami ma quoto...


----------



## Old sperella (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> scusami ma quoto...








  la classe non è acqua


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Giugno 2009)

_Un'idiota stilosa_ va meglio?


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> _Un'idiota stilosa_ va meglio?


 lo stavo scrivendo io.....


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> la classe non è acqua


 ma quale classe! la classe è farsi poi una vacanza con la simsonite


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Io gli ho messo tutto nelle valigie, quelle buone.
> Sono proprio un'idiota.


 hai avuto classe...ma lui avrà capito?
dovesse andarsene qualcuno dal mio tetto coniugale, me ne andrei io, visto che la casa è sua....e comunque solo valigeria carpisa e una rigida LV di quando ho fatto 18 anni....ma è rimasta a casa dei miei....


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> hai avuto classe...ma lui avrà capito?
> dovesse andarsene qualcuno dal mio tetto coniugale, *me ne andrei io, visto che la casa è sua...*.e comunque solo valigeria carpisa e una rigida LV di quando ho fatto 18 anni....ma è rimasta a casa dei miei....


Ho accettato di trasferirmi in una che vale un terzo di questa attuale, così col ricavato della vendita lui ne comprerà una per sè e il resto se lo metterà in banca, a patto che intesti quella nuova alla figlia.

Comprese le varie lungaggini burocratiche, dovremmo (io e la bimba) toglierci dalle balle intorno a settembre.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ho accettato di trasferirmi in una che vale un terzo di questa attuale, così col ricavato della vendita lui ne comprerà una per sè e il resto se lo metterà in banca, a patto che intesti quella nuova alla figlia.
> 
> Comprese le varie lungaggini burocratiche, dovremmo (io e la bimba) toglierci dalle balle intorno a settembre.


andrai in una casa tua o sua?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> andrai in una casa tua o sua?


Sua. Io non ho le possibilità di comprarne una mia (questa era stata comunque acquistata da mio suocero) e quella nuova costa realmente un terzo di questa attuale.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

Quando sono andata via da casa sua ho affittato un camion con traino


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quando sono andata via da casa sua ho affittato un camion con traino


nel senso che hai trainato direttamente lo stabile?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Giugno 2009)

Se potessi mi porterei via anche le piastrelle del bagno...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> nel senso che hai trainato direttamente lo stabile?


No era solo per le scarpe


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Se potessi mi porterei via anche le piastrelle del bagno...


 fidati, con un po' di buona volontà puoi....


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sua. Io non ho le possibilità di comprarne una mia (questa era stata comunque acquistata da mio suocero) e quella nuova costa realmente un terzo di questa attuale.


mi sembra che almeno in questo caso si sia comportato in modo onesto.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Giugno 2009)

Disgusta ha detto:


> Stamattina aiutando mio marito a pulire l'auto, spostando un tappettino lato passeggero anteriore ho trovato al di sotto dello stesso il pezzetto che si strappa dell'involucro di un profilattico. Lui mi giura che non ha mai fatto niente con nessuna e mi ha detto che magari si e' incollato sotto una scarpa............ Considerate che lui lavora anche in un ristorante e torna tardi, per cui finito il lavoro un ritaglio di tempo libero lo trova, anche perche' io quando torna sono gia' addormentata.
> Voi come la prendereste?
> Gia' qualche mese fa sempre in zona ho trovato lucilabbra colorato dadonna e mi e' stato fatto credere che e' di sua sorella (premetto che lei non li adopera ma gli era stato regalato da una persona). A me mi sembrano tutte fregnacce e grosse bugie. Io vedo corna e voi?


 pochi indizi, nulli... se vedi corna è perchè le 'sentivi' da prima!!!!
e l'intuito di una donna + n indizi fa centro al 100%....


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> pochi indizi, nulli... se vedi corna è perchè le 'sentivi' da prima!!!!
> e l'intuito di una donna + n indizi fa centro al 100%....


 embè certo...l'intuito di una donna + n indizi fa anche centro al 100% che poi 'sti coglioni ve li sposate....come si spiega?


----------



## Grande82 (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> embè certo...l'intuito di una donna + n indizi fa anche centro al 100% che poi 'sti coglioni ve li sposate....come si spiega?


 reale, ma de che?
vuoi attaccar briga?
era per dire che un pezzo di carta in auto può arrivare da sotto una scarpa, è cerrto, ma se lei dubita.... ci sarà un perchè!!
ora ho anche letto il tread e aggiungo che la ragione della separazione è lo star male in due e non il tradimento in sè!!! chi se ne frega del tradimento! se il matrimonio è finito da secoli.... è ora di chiudere!
questa cosa della carta del profilattico era la scusa che lei cercava, ma va pure bene così!


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> reale, ma de che?
> vuoi attaccar briga?
> era per dire che un pezzo di carta in auto può arrivare da sotto una scarpa, è cerrto, ma se lei dubita.... ci sarà un perchè!!
> ora ho anche letto il tread e aggiungo che la ragione della separazione è lo star male in due e non il tradimento in sè!!! chi se ne frega del tradimento! se il matrimonio è finito da secoli.... è ora di chiudere!
> questa cosa della carta del profilattico era la scusa che lei cercava, ma va pure bene così!


 no, non voglio attaccar briga...ma dire che una donna ha l'intuito trovo che sia un luogo comune...


----------



## Grande82 (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> no, non voglio attaccar briga...ma dire che una donna ha l'intuito trovo che sia un luogo comune...


 e vabbè, sarò luogo comune, oggi, che dobbiam fare?
dai, ti offro un muffin, come lo vuoi? bianco o al cacao?


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e vabbè, sarò luogo comune, oggi, che dobbiam fare?
> dai, ti offro un muffin, come lo vuoi? bianco o al cacao?


vabbè lo prendo al cacao, mi servono soldi per andare in vacanza...


----------



## Grande82 (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> vabbè lo prendo al cacao, mi servono soldi per andare in vacanza...




















 non ho capito....


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non ho capito....


i soldi di risarcimento dalla causa...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non ho capito....


ti risparmio la spiegazione


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti risparmio la spiegazione


si dai, risparmiagliela....


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si dai, risparmiagliela....


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


>


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


>


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


>


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusate  ma a me è parsa eccessiva la reazione alle parole di disgusta...
> 
> *Ha manifestato di n o il porsi di noi tutti ervazioni,* e subito si è partiti in quarta ad accusarla di chissà che o a darle risposte piccate per questo..
> 
> Credo che un pò più di tolleranza verso chi bene o male non conosce certi meccanismi e può reagire male a frasi anche dure, ma dette con l'intento di aiutare, aiuterebbe tutti quanti...




In soldoni....ma che cacchio stai a dì???(mi riferisco al mio evidenziato..) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a me pare che i meccanismi del porre una questione in un forum e doversi aspettare risposte di qualsivoglia natura dovrebbero essere chiari anche a chi non frequenta.
Poi se dobbiamo beccarci i vaffa di chi non si sente dire quel che vuole basta dirlo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *In soldoni....ma che cacchio stai a dì???(mi riferisco al mio evidenziato..)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pensavo di essere la sola a non aver capito e non osavo chiedere


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi sembra che almeno in questo caso si sia comportato in modo onesto.


Veramente mi sono comportata io in modo onesto. La casa coniugale spettava a me... ho deciso di andarmene perchè mi (anzi CI visto che siamo io e sua figlia) ha detto "quando ti levi dalle palle?" (testuali parole).


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Veramente mi sono comportata io in modo onesto. La casa coniugale spettava a me... ho deciso di andarmene perchè mi (anzi CI visto che siamo io e sua figlia) ha detto "quando ti levi dalle palle?" (testuali parole).


senti, ma ha fatto un corso di simpatia o è una dote innata?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> senti, ma ha fatto un corso di simpatia o è una dote innata?


Aspetta... e quando gli ho detto che comunque per legge avrebbe dovuto comprarmi una cucina nella casa nuova (non pretendevo i pomelli d'oro, ma vanno ripristinate le condizioni della precedente casa coniugale...e la cucina mi sembra fondamentale...) perchè quella attuale è in muratura e *pur volendo* non me la potrei portare via, e mi ha detto "mi fai schifo" ...????


...E' stata la prima volta che gli ho menato.
Sono partita da trenta metri come la contessa Serbelloni Mazzanti VienDalMare e gli ho mollato tre ceffoni.

Solo tre perchè aveva la bimba in braccio e temevo di sbagliare la mira o che la facesse cadere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Aspetta... e quando gli ho detto che comunque per legge avrebbe dovuto comprarmi una cucina nella casa nuova (non pretendevo i pomelli d'oro, ma vanno ripristinate le condizioni della precedente casa coniugale...e la cucina mi sembra fondamentale...) perchè quella attuale è in muratura e *pur volendo* non me la potrei portare via, e mi ha detto "mi fai schifo" ...????
> 
> 
> ...E' stata la prima volta che gli ho menato.
> ...


hai fatto un errore colossale:

dovevi prima mettere la bambina a letto e poi riempirlo di mazzate!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





a parte che risposte del genere farebbero schifo a prescindere dal contesto, ma poi ricordo male o è finita perché ti ha tradito?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai fatto un errore colossale:
> 
> dovevi prima mettere la bambina a letto e poi riempirlo di mazzate!
> 
> ...


Ricordi bene. Ha iniziato una relazione quando la bimba aveva tre mesi (dice lui...secondo me prima) ed io ho beccato l'sms quando ne aveva quasi otto... Ma ce l'ha con me perchè l'ho buttato fuori di casa e ho chiesto la separazione. Lui voleva trombare allegramente come niente fosse.


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Aspetta... e quando gli ho detto che comunque per legge avrebbe dovuto comprarmi una cucina nella casa nuova (non pretendevo i pomelli d'oro, ma vanno ripristinate le condizioni della precedente casa coniugale...e la cucina mi sembra fondamentale...) perchè quella attuale è in muratura e *pur volendo* non me la potrei portare via, e mi ha detto "mi fai schifo" ...????
> 
> 
> ...E' stata la prima volta che gli ho menato.
> ...


 dopo questa della serbellonti mazzanti ti amerò per sempre....


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ricordi bene. Ha iniziato una relazione quando la bimba aveva tre mesi (dice lui...secondo me prima) ed io ho beccato l'sms quando ne aveva quasi otto... Ma ce l'ha con me perchè l'ho buttato fuori di casa e ho chiesto la separazione. Lui voleva trombare allegramente come niente fosse.


 volevi trombasse tristemente? ...che pretese...


----------



## Old sperella (2 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ricordi bene. Ha iniziato una relazione quando la bimba aveva tre mesi (dice lui...secondo me prima) ed io ho beccato l'sms quando ne aveva quasi otto... Ma ce l'ha con me perchè l'ho buttato fuori di casa e ho chiesto la separazione. Lui voleva trombare allegramente come niente fosse.


non puoi prenderlo ancora a mazzate ? mi sa che gliene devi parecchie


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> volevi trombasse tristemente? ...che pretese...


...e anche tu hai ragione...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

Per me fai ancora in tempo a gonfiarlo come un saccottino appena sfornato


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Giugno 2009)

Sperella, Lettrice... rimanete in fiduciosa attesa... Tanto prima o poi ne dice (o fa) un'altra delle sue...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ricordi bene. Ha iniziato una relazione quando la bimba aveva tre mesi (dice lui...secondo me prima) ed io ho beccato l'sms quando ne aveva quasi otto... Ma ce l'ha con me perchè l'ho buttato fuori di casa e ho chiesto la separazione. Lui voleva trombare allegramente come niente fosse.



che bel pezzo di merda... 

certo anche tu, che modi eh... sbatterlo fuori di casa solo perché voleva trombare qua e là e tornare poi a casa a dormire... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque secondo me le botte sono retroattive.

senza esagerare con le armi... procurati una scorta di battipanni


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

Ma anche un bastone appuntito


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche un bastone appuntito


una bella mazza ferrata?

http://tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn...o.it/lotnew/leggi/Armi_file/mazza_ferrata.gif


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche un bastone appuntito


e se gli piace?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (3 Giugno 2009)

Già. Per sicurezza meglio prenderlo di metallo rovente....


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Aspetta... e quando gli ho detto che comunque per legge avrebbe dovuto comprarmi una cucina nella casa nuova (non pretendevo i pomelli d'oro, ma vanno ripristinate le condizioni della precedente casa coniugale...e la cucina mi sembra fondamentale...) perchè quella attuale è in muratura e *pur volendo* non me la potrei portare via, e mi ha detto "mi fai schifo" ...????
> 
> 
> ...E' stata la prima volta che gli ho menato.
> ...


non so mica se per legge è obbligato a comprarti la cucina. è la prima volta che sento una cosa del genere. nemmeno in dol. quindi non so.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (3 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non so mica se per legge è obbligato a comprarti la cucina. è la prima volta che sento una cosa del genere. nemmeno in dol. quindi non so.


Sì, deve ripristinare le condizioni di vita che io e sua figlia avevamo nella casa coniugale, che era stata assegnata a me.
E se ripristinare un idromassaggio fa ridere, avere dei fornelli per cucinare mi sembra il minimo.
Soprattutto perchè questo trasloco giova a LUI visto che si passa da una casa di 240 mq con 150 mq di giardino in una zona dove le case costano care, ad una di 70 mq, 80 di giardino, sita in una piccola frazione di un comune.
A maggior ragione se calcoli che il trasloco non è dovuto a motivi finanziari (cioè, non è che me ne vado perchè lui è senza un soldo...).


----------



## Verena67 (3 Giugno 2009)

Visto che è ricco, non hai mai calcolato di tenerlo, spennarlo ben bene farti la tua vita e bon?!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sì, deve ripristinare le condizioni di vita che io e sua figlia avevamo nella casa coniugale, che era stata assegnata a me.
> E se ripristinare un idromassaggio fa ridere, avere dei fornelli per cucinare mi sembra il minimo.
> Soprattutto perchè questo trasloco giova a LUI visto che si passa da una casa di 240 mq con 150 mq di giardino in una zona dove le case costano care, ad una di 70 mq, 80 di giardino, *sita in una piccola frazione di un comune.*
> A maggior ragione se calcoli che il trasloco non è dovuto a motivi finanziari (cioè, non è che me ne vado perchè lui è senza un soldo...).


 se posso permettermi questo è un errore.
il valore della casa per tua figlia non è equiparabile e cambiar zona creerà non pochi disagi anche a te...
pensaci bene...
magari casa di dimensioni minori, ok, ma con valore dimezzato e non di un terzo e in zona più centrale!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Visto che è ricco, non hai mai calcolato di tenerlo, spennarlo ben bene farti la tua vita e bon?!


 VERENA!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (3 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Visto che è ricco, non hai mai calcolato di tenerlo, spennarlo ben bene farti la tua vita e bon?!


Verena me lo hanno detto tutti...
Sai perchè no?
Perchè sono sicura che poi non sarei più in grado a rinunciare a niente, cioè...alla fine l'amante me lo farei pure io e, con la fortuna che mi ritrovo, un domani verrò beccata io e farò la figura della stronza davanti a mia figlia.

Poi...

Mi conosco. Tra un viaggio costoso in un bell'albergo con al fianco una merdaccia ipocrita e una gitarella fuori porta con una persona onesta... preferisco la seconda.

Aripoi...

Mi fa troppo schifo per addormentarmici nello stesso letto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Visto che è ricco, non hai mai calcolato di tenerlo, spennarlo ben bene farti la tua vita e bon?!


ma Verena!!!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Giugno 2009)

Era una provocazione. Ma insomma. Niente fa piu' male a certi uomini che tirar fuori il portafoglio...!


----------



## Old megliosola (3 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Visto che è ricco, non hai mai calcolato di tenerlo, spennarlo ben bene farti la tua vita e bon?!


ragazze c'ha ragione Verena   

	
	
		
		
	


	




son valutazioni che vanno fatte...


----------



## Old megliosola (3 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Era una provocazione. Ma insomma. Niente fa piu' male a certi uomini che tirar fuori il portafoglio...!


 
com'è vero!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








diventa un tasto dolentissimo per alcuni


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (3 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se posso permettermi questo è un errore.
> il valore della casa per tua figlia non è equiparabile e cambiar zona creerà non pochi disagi anche a te...
> pensaci bene...
> magari casa di dimensioni minori, ok, ma con valore dimezzato e non di un terzo e in zona più centrale!!!!


Grande... un domani quello ne mette incinta un'altra e questa casa va sull'asse ereditario. Almeno l'altra sarà più piccola ma sarà esclusivamente della bimba.
Piccolo risarcimento danni visto che non saprà mai cos'è una famiglia.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Grande... un domani quello ne mette incinta un'altra e questa casa va sull'asse ereditario. Almeno l'altra sarà più piccola ma sarà esclusivamente della bimba.
> Piccolo risarcimento danni visto che non saprà mai cos'è una famiglia.


 e su questo concordo.
ma perchè hai accettato un'altra zona e se ho ben capito un'altra città?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Visto che è ricco, non hai mai calcolato di tenerlo, spennarlo ben bene farti la tua vita e bon?!


Vere non alimentare ulteriormente le mie idee malsane... (ma anche non troppo malsane)


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (3 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e su questo concordo.
> ma perchè hai accettato un'altra zona e se ho ben capito un'altra città?


No, sono a dieci minuti da quella attuale... c'è un cambio di regione perchè si stava vicini al confine.
Diciamo che lui mi ha portato a vedere delle case comprese in una spesa tot ed io ho scelto quella che mi piaceva di più... Comunque non volevo più stare in quel comune (lui, suoceri, vicini di casa maligni e pettegoli) ...se una taglia, deve tagliare per bene.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> No, sono a dieci minuti da quella attuale... c'è un cambio di regione perchè si stava vicini al confine.
> Diciamo che lui mi ha portato a vedere delle case comprese in una spesa tot ed io ho scelto quella che mi piaceva di più... Comunque non volevo più stare in quel comune (lui, suoceri, vicini di casa maligni e pettegoli) ...se una taglia, deve tagliare per bene.


Questo lo approvo e condivido.
*Cucina*: scegli una buona qualità, non accontentarti per compiacerlo, deve durare negli anni...digli che se no fra 3 anni la dovrai rifare.
*Casa nuova*: portati un tecnico (amico) che verifichi che sia tutto a posto con le impermeabilizzazioni soprattutto: sono danni notevoli e richiedono manutenzioni onerose. Gli spazi sono quelli che ti servono? QUante camere, quanti bagni? Hai la lavanderia (se pensi che ti sia utile?)
*Mobili e biancheria*: portati TUTTO!!!!
Farai in tempo a vendere il residuo su e-bay nel tempo. 
*Dotazioni*: la casa ha la caldaia o lo scaldabagno? Ha i condizionatori? Ricorda che gli fai un favore e non dovete soffrire voi due per far contento lui!!!! Oltretutto il valore della casa è influenzato da queste cose!!! E' una casa nuova? Se ti va puoi descriverla un pò e vediamo cosa verificare in modo da non prendere fregature.... non credo che lui DOPO il traferimento si preoccuperà del vostro benessere....


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (3 Giugno 2009)

E' una porzioncina di colonica rimessa a nuovo, quindi tutti gli impianti sono nuovi e a norma.
Gli spazi sono adeguati... io ho anche un cane (mio, ce l'ho da 12 anni ea un trovatello), infatti anche in questa c'è il giardino... L'unica cosa è che è piccola ma su tre livelli... avrò bisogno di un sacco di cancellini di sicurezza ma per fortuna le camere sono molto grandi e posso fare sia zona notte che zona gioco per la bambina. Avevo valutato tutto attentamente...
Grazie Grande


----------



## Verena67 (3 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vere non alimentare ulteriormente le mie idee malsane... (ma anche non troppo malsane)



io dico solo: se lo fa Marella Agnelli, ah che gran signora, che stile, se lo facciamo noi siamo delle puttane?

Un marito ricco deve pagare quel che un marito povero non puo' pagare per il suo tradimento.

O sbaglio?!

Ovviamente alle NOSTRE condizioni!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Questo lo approvo e condivido.
> *Cucina*: scegli una buona qualità, non accontentarti per compiacerlo, deve durare negli anni...digli che se no fra 3 anni la dovrai rifare.
> *Casa nuova*: portati un tecnico (amico) che verifichi che sia tutto a posto con le impermeabilizzazioni soprattutto: sono danni notevoli e richiedono manutenzioni onerose. Gli spazi sono quelli che ti servono? QUante camere, quanti bagni? Hai la lavanderia (se pensi che ti sia utile?)
> *Mobili e biancheria*: portati TUTTO!!!!
> ...



io lasserei lavorare Grande mi sa che se ne intende


----------



## Grande82 (3 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E' una porzioncina di colonica rimessa a nuovo, quindi tutti gli impianti sono nuovi e a norma.
> Gli spazi sono adeguati... io ho anche un cane (mio, ce l'ho da 12 anni ea un trovatello), infatti anche in questa c'è il giardino... L'unica cosa è che è piccola ma su tre livelli... avrò bisogno di un sacco di cancellini di sicurezza ma per fortuna le camere sono molto grandi e posso fare sia zona notte che zona gioco per la bambina. Avevo valutato tutto attentamente...
> Grazie Grande


 Figurati!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 per qualunque cosa, fammi sapere!!


----------



## Old reale (3 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vere non alimentare ulteriormente le mie idee malsane... (ma anche non troppo malsane)


 macchè malsane! più mantenutari/e per tutti!


----------

